# Rubber matting without bedding



## AceyGrace (Jan 21, 2014)

I am about to move my gelding from grass to DIY livery where he will be in during the day and out during the night. This will means through the summer he will be in a large stable for about 6 hours. At the moment it is just concrete flooring but I was considering buying some rubber matting.
Do you think I still need to put a straw bed in for him for those 6 hours of the day or would he be okay on just the matting?
Obviously in the winter I will give him a big straw bed for warmth and he will be in all night so will probably lie down. But in the summer he will probably just stand and eat anyway... He was perfectly fine on grass so I assume the rubber matting will be just as supportive for his feet?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Definitely get the rubber mats. Putting some kind of bedding on top will help contain his pee and help preserve the mats so you won't have to replace them as often. Instead of straw, you could lay down pelleted bedding. It takes several bags at first but once you get it going, it cleans up quickly.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you don't use something to soak up the pee - especially if he's on grass (they pee a lot more because of the high water content) you're going to have big puddles everywhere and especially if they get mixed up with poop he could slip in it and fall over
Shavings or pellets are easier to use than straw and don't make such a big muck heap


----------



## AceyGrace (Jan 21, 2014)

Unfortunately I am only allowed to use the straw that my yard sells  so I would have to put a small amount of straw down to soak up the urine. But he has been on straw and rubber matting before and it has made very little difference to the state of the matting. The pee still leaks through and drenches the matting so I would rather save myself the straw costs if possible and just thoroughly clean the matting everyday until winter?
How often should rubber matting be replaced?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That's why I don't use straw!!!
I'm not sure how long the rubber mats will last - I had the ones in the UK for 10 years and they weren't showing any signs of wear at all, I've had some of the ones here for 7 years and the same applies - no sign of wear
You'll find the pee will soak through and under the mats so you'll need to lift them or hose the stable and disinfect it or it will smell. In the summer mine stand in during the day when its hot and the flies are bad, I just put a small layer of shavings down and if it is a bit wet then I use either Sweet PDZ or Stall Dry to stop it getting smelly and dry it faster - you could try that


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The whole idea of using straw is to help prevent the pee from splashing the horse's legs. They don't like that and many will withhold it until they get outside. You do not want that as it is hard on the kidneys.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the wet rubber mat would get slippery. If you have a concrete floor,just put down the straw for padding instead of a rubber mat, enough straw down an he will have a fairly nice cushion under him, and then you are not out the expense of the mats .


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

^^^That would be a better idea than bare matting


----------



## AceyGrace (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm so torn! lol.
I guess I can just give the straw a go but since he's on concrete I will want to give him a big bed just to stand on and I know I will get through a tonne of the stuff :/
I really just want him out on grass but it's a nightmare to find around here. The flipping stable is more trouble than it's worth haha.
Thanks for everyone's help though


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

What sort of straw are they providing because that could make the difference in him eating it or not
Eating too much straw can cause colic because it isn't as digestible as hay - oat straw is safest for eating, barley straw they will eat but not so good for them and it has sharp spikey awns in it that can cause choke, they are less likely to eat wheat straw


----------



## horsesgs (Feb 4, 2013)

We use shavings and it works great!


----------

